# Carnival Row - new fantasy TV series



## Overread (Aug 30, 2019)

Ever watch Ripper Street and think "what would it be like with fairies and fantasy?" Well wait no longer! 

Amazon released this new series recently on Prime and I've started watching and already its got some great production values and actors in it. The story is setting itself up fast and its opening with a "Jack the Ripper" take with a fantasy inspired "Old London" style setting, though with a fully fantasy backdrop so they are not constrained in any way. Well worth watching and I hope this series does well!


----------



## nixie (Aug 30, 2019)

I so want to see this, but I don't have prime.


----------



## Overread (Aug 30, 2019)

Having seen more two things stand out. The first is that the story is multi-layered. The second is that freaking heck Amazon has put some serious money into this. Not just a good quality cast, but the makeup and special  effects are really really well done for a TV budget show. 

Do Amazon still do Prime Trials that you can cancel before they charge you? It would be worth it since the whole 8 episodes are already up for viewing in one go so you could get a trial and binge watch and then cancel straight after.


----------



## Overread (Sep 1, 2019)

Interestingly two free comics have appeared to accompany the series up on Comixology 




__





						Kindle Comics
					





					www.comixology.co.uk
				








__





						Kindle Comics
					





					www.comixology.co.uk


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 2, 2019)

When is it set? My colleagues have given me various different centuries from the 12th through to the 19th. Oh and where is it set? No one can tell me that either!


----------



## Overread (Sep 2, 2019)

Narkalui said:


> When is it set? My colleagues have given me various different centuries from the 12th through to the 19th. Oh and where is it set? No one can tell me that either!



In a totally fantasy setting that takes its lead from a Victorian "Jack the Ripper" era London, though a touch more modern (for the time) in some respects. I get a very strong "Ripper Street" vibe from the style and setting structure as well as even the police angle (Orlando looks very much like the sergeant from that series). 

It's a full alternate world setting.


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks Overread for the clarity, at last


----------



## svalbard (Sep 5, 2019)

I have watched the first episode on Amazon Prime and thought is was good. It did introduce a bewildering amount of characters but as the episode went on I found myself drawn into this world. It is gorgeous to look at and as a final note Orlando Bloom is actually good in it.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Sep 5, 2019)

I have watched all 8 episodes. Overall the show remains strong and a joy to watch. The visuals are great. Downside for some could be the amount of characters and plot-lines you have to follow. But at some point they do connect.
Season two has already been announced. They have my blessing.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jan 31, 2021)

Reviewed here by me.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 31, 2021)

I think that is a fair review.  Though I didn't fall in love with the first season I did enjoy it, and am looking forward to season two—which I hope will be coming along soon.  Does anyone know if there is a release date yet?


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Feb 1, 2021)

Nothing online as far as I can see...
I would watch a second series.


----------

